
Homeland Security News interviews Bruce Schneier - mblakele
http://www.homelandsecuritynewswire.com/attackers-have-advantage-cyberspace-says-cybersecurity-expert
======
floppydisk
The same maxim applies to cyber security as physical security. Defenders must
be right 100% of the time, an attacker only has to be right once. That will
never change--even if you deem your systems "impregnable" (if you do, ask the
French how the Maginot line worked out for them).

~~~
tjoff
Sure, but that's why we have layers of security so the attacker has to be
lucky more than once and it gives the defender (theoretically) a better chance
of getting back in the game with the use of intrusion detection systems etc.
The problem is, I guess, partly that people find it hard to motivate spending
time and money on the inner layers (before it's too late).

(not saying that it's easy or that the attacker doesn't have an advantage)

